# Audi TT Mk3 Navigation using VCDS



## HaydnTT (Jan 7, 2020)

I have just bought a TT today and need to activate the sat nav. I have a VCDS system already. Can I activate it using this or does it require anything else? Thank you in advanced.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No, it's licence software.
To activate the software you need to take it to Audi and they will empty your wallet of around £1400 or so. Anything else is software piracy and won't be registered with Audi.


----------



## paule (Dec 22, 2019)

Hi. One night Whilst carelessly using VCDS i suddenly had the bright idea..my maps are really slow..I'll uncheck the countries I'm never going to use in navigation..now my map data is missing & my Audi won't let me download Europe 2017 again..if anyone has an idea of how I could either get my navigation reset as the data should still be there...or does anyone have a copy of 2017 europe maps for MIB2..if anyone does have the data much appreciated..it may need activation? However it was Allready activated? Do not know the installation procedure & I'm not familiar with the operating system..??


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

paule said:


> Hi. One night Whilst carelessly using VCDS i suddenly had the bright idea..my maps are really slow..I'll uncheck the countries I'm never going to use in navigation..now my map data is missing & my Audi won't let me download Europe 2017 again..if anyone has an idea of how I could either get my navigation reset as the data should still be there...or does anyone have a copy of 2017 europe maps for MIB2..if anyone does have the data much appreciated..it may need activation? However it was Allready activated? Do not know the installation procedure & I'm not familiar with the operating system..??


I have various old copies from the last 3 years here. Experiment has shown the downloads are not vehicle specific.
Obviously very large and difficult to get to you other than on some physical media.
Where are you? I'm sure we can work something out.

Oh, and the website is meant to freeze at your last allowed update and still let you download it. That's what it used to do anyway.


----------

